# holding Salmon in a Cambro?



## hollygspencer (Oct 1, 2009)

Back again for more advice!  So for an upcoming wedding, for around 100 we are doing plated entree choice of pork, chicken, or Salmon. The venue is an hour away from our kitchen, plus setup time.  Kitchen at venue has a warmer, but no ovens.  I am perfectly fine to hold pork and chicken dishes, but am not sure about the Salmon.  Since it will probably be less than 30 portions, i might even consider taking a portable butane burner and cooking the Salmon only on site.  Opinions and thoughts on either option?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

How is the salmon being prepared, poach or saute?


----------



## hollygspencer (Oct 1, 2009)

I can have a little freedom in preparation--but i do need to serve it hot. Obviously if I cook on site, I will Saute.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Poach holds up fine in a cambro. Never done saute and then cambro. My concern with saute on site is no oven to finish fish up in. Thirty portions is not a lot until you consider how many can you do at one time with a portable butane burner? Could get complicated real quick.


----------

